# Is Sedation Safe



## netgeek (May 19, 2004)

Hi, 

I have a himalayan cat and I get him groomed usually two or three times a year. The last time i got my cat groomed the groomer did a very bad job. I called to complain and she said that next time she would have to sedate my cat in order to do a better job. Now I take my cat to the vet clinic to get it done and the groomer is a vet tech. Is the sedation safe? I am very nervous about it. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

There is always a risk associated with any sort of sedation. The heavier the sedation the greater the risk.

It depends on if the risk of sedation is worth getting the procedure done. Neither of my cats have had any sort of anesthesia other than for surgery. I did sedate them to drive across country with no problem. I also have a dog that I have to take to the vet to get his nails trimmed. I tried sedating him at home with no luck, the first time I took him to the vet, they also tried a sedation med, with no luck. Now they give him a shot of profaphol to totally knock him out for a short time. It's the only way to get his nails done.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Sedation can be safe, but I wouldn't trust a groomer to do it. I know you said you'll be taking your cat to the vet, so I would assume your cat would be closely monitored while sedated, and the sedative they are using is meant for cats and properly measured.

We've shaved quite a few cats (and some dogs) under sedation, as well as doing "short" tail trims on sedated dogs. We haven't had any problems. 

I should ask - why do you have your cat groomed? If its just for looks, I wouldn't recommend putting him through the risk associated with sedation or anesthesia (even if the risk is low) just for looks. If he's an older cat who has stopped grooming and is severely matted, then you've got a good reason.

Also, how "bad" of a job did they do last time? If he's a well behaved cat who just gets a little squirmy, I'd take whatever you can get without sedation. You can also try an actual cat groomer or in home groomer who specializes in shaving cats. I don't know how your vet's office works, but if its anything like ours, we get the job done and it serves its purpose... but its not always pretty  

So in short, sedation is safe when done properly but it might not be necessary. You'll have to weigh the pros and cons, and see if the risks are worth it to your loving companion, just to make him look nice.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

I have a couple of my long haired cats shaved down every year. Have to because they don't groom themselves and they won't stand for brushing. I bring them to my groomer who is at a vet's office. The vet does the actual sedation. I use to go to a vet who did the actual sedation and shaving. She only gave the cat some gas which is the safest since the animal can be brought up very quickly. I've never had problem. It's always important to ask what will be used for the sedation because some drugs can be harmful to some animals. I've also learned that some vets over sedate animals. So always ask and then do your research, i.e. come back to this board and search for answers about the drugs before allowing your pet to be put under with them. And by the way, my cats love when they are shaved because they love to feel me scratching and petting them.

Also, make sure the person shaving your cat has the proper blade. I found out the hard way that not all groomers know how to shave down a cat properly. The blade that I bring to my vet to use on my cats is a Oster Size 7F. If they use the wrong blade they can cut your cat's skin. Since my vet didn't have the correct size I bring my blade each time I bring the cat in.

Good luck


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I have loads of cats that come to me 2-3 times per year for sedation and dematt/lion cut. Whilst no sedation is risk free, I haven't had any problems as of yet.


----------



## netgeek (May 19, 2004)

I get my cat shaved because his hair gets matted so bad. I try to brush it but it also gets soooo matted. Also I like to get him shaved for the summer because it gets to be +35 cel. where i live and I think that having a huge coat must feel terrible.


----------

